# Asus XI Hero Commander Pro USB Fehler



## Patrick_87 (18. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe nun seit ca 3 Monaten ein und das selbe Problem und meiner Meinung nach wirklich alles versucht..

Ich habe damals bei der Zusammenstellung Corsair RGB Ram gekauft, passend dazu LL120 Lüfter , 2 Commander Pro zur Steuerung und LED Stribes ebenfalls von Corsair.
Einfach weil alles über eine Software läuft ( ICue ) und ich somit nur ein Programm brauche für Drehzahlsteuerung und Beleuchtung. 
Das Problem jedoch ist , schließe ich die 2 Commander Pro auf dem Mainboard an bekomme ich dauernt beim Starten ca 10 Minuten lang im 2 Sekunden Takt das Geräusch als würde jemand einen USB Stick einstecken , 2 Sek. warten und wieder rausziehen , 2 Sek. warten und wieder einstecken. 
Das ganze geht dann Minuten lang bis irgendwann die Meldung kommt das ein USB Gerät nicht richtig funktioniert Code 43 , dann habe ich ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager und dann hört das auf mit dem Geräuschen als würde jemand dauernt ein Gerät ein und ausstecken. 

Das ganze ist ULTRA Nervig, ich habe so viel Kohle in diesen Rechner gesteckt und seit Anfang an dieses USB Problem. 

Ich habe dann Anfangs beide Commander Pro wieder verpackt und austauschen lassen. Jedoch auch mit 2 neuen Commander ging das Problem weiter.
Ich habe dann auf google geschaut und wirklich jede Anleitung versucht. 
Bios gewechselt, älteres Bios, neues Bios, jetzt das neuste Bios , USB Treiber zich mal aktualisiert , deinstalliert , neu installiert. 
Chipsatz Treiber runter geworfen , neu installiert. Icue neu installiert, alles aktualisiert. Commander pro Firmware aktualisiert.
Auch die Anleitung das man den Fehlerhaften USB Port dann deaktivieren und einmal neustarten soll , ich habe wirklich alles durch.
Auch beim Kabelmanagement habe ich alle kabelbinder gelöst falls vielleicht einer zu stramm gewesen sein könnte. 

Auch Energie Einstellungen überprüft, so das kein USB Gerät abschalten kann. Das es am Commander liegt ist sicher, ich habe es mit neuer Tastatur versucht , neue Maus gekauft. 
Ohne Tastatur und ohne Maus probiert , so das kein USB Gerät mehr angeschlossen ist. Trotzdem bleibt der Fehler. 
Ich habe mit einer neuen Maus jeden USB Port getestet, es funktioniert jeder Port, auch wenn die Fehlermeldung kommt. 
Komisch ist auch, selbst die beiden Commander Pro funktionieren einwandfrei. Drehzahlen werden sauber angezeigt, lassen sich ändern, Beleuchtung funktioniert super. Es ist also nicht so das etwas nicht funktioniert.
Es geht nur um die Fehlermeldung und dieses nervige USB Geräusch.

Jetzt hatte ich letztens um ganz sicher zu sein beide Commander aus dem USB Port gezogen, für ganze 7 Tage. Zwar konnte ich dann nichts mehr steuern und die Lüfter liefen durchgehend auf ca 20%, aber das war mir egal. 
Wichtig war das es so keine Fehlermeldung gab , kein minutenlanges USB Verbindungs Geräusch.. 

Ich kann also sicher sagen es liegt irgendwo bei den beiden Commander Pro. Also habe ich auch wenn es sehr ungewöhnlich wäre wenn alle 4 Commander defekt waren noch mal auf meine Kosten 2 Commander bestellt.
Jedoch wie es zu vermuten war , auch mit den zwei neuen Commander ging das Problem direkt wieder los..

Auch wenn ICue geschlossen ist , geht es los mit der USB Fehlermeldung und den Verbindungs Geräuschen. An der Software kann es also auch nicht liegen.
Und ja , ich habe alle Kabel überprüft, die dinger nun bestimmt 15 - 20 mal ausgebaut , an den beiden Commander ist nix angeschlossen außer Lüfter und LED Stribes. Keine Temperatur Sensoren.
Und wie gesagt , es gibt keinen Port der nicht Funktioniert und auch keinen Commander der nicht funktioniert. Alles läuft ohne Probleme , auch wenn die Fehlermelung kommt lässt sich alles weiterhin steuern.

Mir geht es nur darum das ich einfach viel zu viel Geld dafür ausgegeben habe um das ganze so hinzunehmen. 
Jedes mal dieses Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager und das minutenlange USB Verbindungs Geräusch , es macht mich langsam wirklich Wahnsinnig. 

Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee ?

Ich stehe jetzt schon kurz davor das ganze Mainboard umzutauschen. Kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen das es defekt ist. 
Wenn die Commander nicht erkannt werden würden oder nicht funktionieren würden , dann wäre es ja was anderes , aber sie funktionieren ja. Sobald ich sie vom Board entferne ist der Fehler weg. 
Es muss doch irgendeine Erklärung dafür geben. Ich habe jetzt 2 Commander verbaut, umgetauscht gegen 2 neue und dann noch mal zwei gekauft. Also 6 Commander mitlerweile durch und immer der gleiche Fehler..


----------



## Venom89 (23. Juni 2019)

Hi, also erst einmal halte ich die Lösung mit 2 commander Pro für nicht so doll 
Dafür ist die Software von corsair einfach zu buggy.
Nutze icue selber für die ll120. 

An welche usb Anschlüssen hast du den die 2 angeschlossen?
Du kannst es mal mit einem USB A Kabel auf USB intern Mini USB versuchen. 
Die Asus Boards sind da oft zickig. 

Gruß


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juni 2019)

Ich habe auf meinem Board 2 Interne USB 2 Ports. Auf jedem ist je ein Commander angeschlossen  

Ich habe nun auch noch andere Versuche durch. 
Zu erst habe ich nur noch einen Commander auf dem Board angeschlossen, und den zweiten Commander in den ersten Commander gesteckt, diese haben ja je 2 USB ports. Lief ca 8 Stunden perfekt. Dann ging der Fehler wieder los. USB wird nicht richtig erkannt …
Dann habe ich weil jemand sagte das die commander spinnen wenn sie mit anderen Geräten an Sata angeschlossen werden jeden Commander allein an ein Sata Kabel gesteckt. Die Festplatte und Wasserpumpe dann getrennt an ein anderes Kabel. Lief auch ca 5-6 Stunden dann kam der Fehler wieder.

Ich habe jetzt bei Mindfactory wegen einem Board Umtausch angerufen. Geht klar könnte ich machen allerdings habe ich dann erst mal längere Zeit kein Board. Aus dem Grund habe ich auch noch ein neues Board gekauft, Das gleiche noch mal... Das alte wollte ich dann eintauschen und das neue Board das ich dafür kriege am ende einen Freund verkaufen.

Habe es allerdings noch nicht ausgepackt. Ich trau mich nicht so recht 
Ich hab so große Angst das ich jetzt die ganze Wakü ausbaue , den ganzen Rechner auseinander nehme und am  Ende das Board nicht das Problem war. Ich glaube dann würde ich endgültig den Rechner aus dem Fenster werfen...

Ich habe auch noch einen USB Port von NZXT hier liegen. Vielleicht versuche ich den auch noch mal. Komisch ist nur ich habe jetzt wieder seit mehreren Stunden keinen Fehler. Gestern Mittag hat es zuletzt wieder gezickt....

Achso , wenn der Fehler kommt und das ständige USB Signal kommt kann ich auch ICUE komplett beenden und der Fehler bleibt. Ich weiß echt langsam nicht mehr weiter. Aber vielen dank das du versuchst zu helfen.


----------



## Venom89 (23. Juni 2019)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem Board 2 Interne USB 2 Ports. Auf jedem ist je ein Commander angeschlossen



Könntest du evtl auf einem Bild markieren welche du nutzt? 



> Ich habe nun auch noch andere Versuche durch.
> Zu erst habe ich nur noch einen Commander auf dem Board angeschlossen, und den zweiten Commander in den ersten Commander gesteckt, diese haben ja je 2 USB ports. Lief ca 8 Stunden perfekt. Dann ging der Fehler wieder los. USB wird nicht richtig erkannt …
> Dann habe ich weil jemand sagte das die commander spinnen wenn sie mit anderen Geräten an Sata angeschlossen werden jeden Commander allein an ein Sata Kabel gesteckt. Die Festplatte und Wasserpumpe dann getrennt an ein anderes Kabel. Lief auch ca 5-6 Stunden dann kam der Fehler wieder.



Das kann ich mir auch technisch nicht erklären, warum die Stromversorgung da schuld tragen sollte. 



> Habe es allerdings noch nicht ausgepackt. Ich trau mich nicht so recht
> Ich hab so große Angst das ich jetzt die ganze Wakü ausbaue , den ganzen Rechner auseinander nehme und am  Ende das Board nicht das Problem war. Ich glaube dann würde ich endgültig den Rechner aus dem Fenster werfen...



Ich glaube schon das dies am Board liegt, aber an jedem dieser Boards 



> Ich habe auch noch einen USB Port von NZXT hier liegen. Vielleicht versuche ich den auch noch mal. Komisch ist nur ich habe jetzt wieder seit mehreren Stunden keinen Fehler. Gestern Mittag hat es zuletzt wieder gezickt....



Der hub liegt bei mir auch, hat Asus aber auch Probleme mit. 



> Achso , wenn der Fehler kommt und das ständige USB Signal kommt kann ich auch ICUE komplett beenden und der Fehler bleibt. Ich weiß echt langsam nicht mehr weiter. Aber vielen dank das du versuchst zu helfen.



Versuche es mal mit dem von mir genannten Kabel. Also hinten am io panel anschließen. Bei mir funktioniert das. 

Kein Problem, mache ich gerne.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Juni 2019)

Muss ja nicht alles einbauen.

Du kannst ja ein offenen Versuchsaufbau machen, also einfach Prozessor rein, vielleicht hast du noch ein Luftkühler da den du drauf packen kannst und dann halt noch eine Festplatte drauf packen um dein Windows zu installieren oder nutzt halt das Laufwerk aus deinem Rechner wo bereits Windows drauf ist. Dann kannst du das ganze auch mit der iGPU in ruhe austesten ohne alles aus und wieder einbauen zu müssen.

Das Board musst du über die zwei Pins wo normalerweise der Power Button des Netzteil drauf gesteckt wird kurz mit einem Schraubendreher überbrücken damit dein offener Versuchsaufbau starten kann. Manche Boards haben auch ein Starter Knopf mit auf dem Board dazu.

Gut Netzteil müsstest du natürlich auch mit anschließen.

Soweit mir auch richtig bekannt ist hast du mit deiner Wasserkühlung Schlauch verbaut, da kannst den Kühler einfach komplett mit den Schläuchen abnehmen. Habe ich auch schon gemacht um nur die WLP auszutauschen. Die Anschlüsse des Schlauch gehen nicht so einfach ab, die sind einmal mit der Kontermutter fest gemacht sehr fest drauf.


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juni 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Könntest du evtl auf einem Bild markieren welche du nutzt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja , wieso die Stromversorgung Schuld sein könnte weiß ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, ich hatte nur irgendwo gelesen das der Commander rumzicken könnte wenn andere Geräte mit an dem gleichen Sata Kabel hängen.
Und wenn du dich seit Monaten damit rum ärgerst dann bist du irgendwann an einem Punkt an dem du wirklich alles versuchst 
Ich habe mal ein Bild eingefügt an dem die 2 Ports markiert sind von denen ich spreche.

Komisch ist auch, jetzt läuft es gerade wieder seit gestern ohne Fehler. Alles was ich geändert habe ich nur das die Seitenwand vom Kabelmanagement offen ist und die Kabel raushängen.
Gestern hatte ich die Seite geschlossen und nach 20 Minuten kam der Fehler. Dann hatte ich die Seite geöffnet, 10 Minuten gewartet und der Fehler war weg ?!?! 
Ich dachte schon vielleicht liegt es an zu hoher Hitze ? Allerdings fühlten sich die beiden Commander nicht heiß an, gerade mal etwas warm. Ich habe jetzt schon ein Sata Kabel nach dem 2. Ausgang durchtrennt und abisoliert damit ich nicht so ein Kabelgequetsche habe.
Aber auch wenn ich die Wand schließe berührt keiner der Commander die Außenwand und auch kein USB Kabel wird irgendwo zerdrückt.
Nur die Sata Kabel sind ein wenig in ein Loch vor das Netzteil gedrückt , sitzen aber alle fest im Netzteil drin..

Ach ich weiß es doch auch nicht mehr … Langsam vergeht mir echt die Lust. Ich werde jetzt mal beide Commander an eine andere Stelle befestigen wo etwas mehr Platz zur Seitenwand ist und das zweite Sata Kabel nach dem 2. Ausgang durchtrennen damit ich noch etwas mehr Platz habe und keinen Haufen an Kabel vor dem Netzteil habe.


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juni 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das Board musst du über die zwei Pins wo normalerweise der Power Button des Netzteil drauf gesteckt wird kurz mit einem Schraubendreher überbrücken damit dein offener Versuchsaufbau starten kann. Manche Boards haben auch ein Starter Knopf mit auf dem Board dazu.



Haben doch das gleiche Board , da haben wir doch einen Knopf zum starten drauf


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2019)

Ja weiß ich, mir war nur nicht ganz klar ob du das selbe Board nochmals bezogen hast.


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. Juni 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich, mir war nur nicht ganz klar ob du das selbe Board nochmals bezogen hast.



habe ich  
Aber ich habs noch nicht eingebaut   es liegt noch original verpackt im Flur.. Bin mir nicht so sicher ob ich es auspacken soll. Weil mein Plan war eigentlich das vielleicht defekte board tauschen zu lassen gegen ein neues, Wäre kein Problem laut Mindfactory. Und das neu gekaufte wollte ich verbauen. Nur irgendwie zweifele ich daran das es wirklich defekt ist.
Was mache ich wenn ich es auspacke, mir die ganze Arbeit mache Wakü ausbau bla bla bla . alles wieder einbaue und der Fehler bleibt ? Dann drehe ich am Rad wirklich.. dann fliegt der Rechner und ich springe entweder hinterher oder nehme mir nen Strick  lol
Abgesehen davon brauche ich das Board was ich dann für defekt gehalten habe nicht einschicken. Heißt dann ich sitze auf 2 gebrauchten boards rum. Eigentlich wollte ich das neue was ich von Mindfactory dann bekommen würde ja als neu wieder verkaufen.

Ich habe für 4 Euro eine Rückgabe von 60 Tagen also hab ich noch etwas Zeit zu warten. Mir das ganze noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen....
Erst mal wollte ich das NZXT USB Teil versuchen, das habe ich jetzt eben verbaut. Mein Rechner platzt so langsam auf der Kabelseite... Jetzt noch das USB Teil da rein gequetscht … Dafür musste ich das Molex Kabel kürzen nach dem ersten Molex Anschluss und das Sata Kabel nach dem 2. kürzen damit ich das ganze Kabel noch rein bekomme...

Hatte eben wieder den scheiß Fehler. Wieder 10 Minuten lang das Geräusch als würde jemand immer wieder einen USB Stick anschließen im 2sekunden Takt. Jetzt habe ich den Rechner aus gemacht und das USB NZXT Teil verbaut. Jetzt gerade ist Ruhe, kein Fehler , alles Funktioniert.
Nur wie gesagt, das bedeutet nix. Vor 2 Tagen habe ich es ja versucht indem ich jeden Commander ein eigenes Sata Kabel gebe und dann über einen Tag keinen Fehler gehabt. 
Ich war sowas von glücklich, endlich funktioniert es dachte ich. Bin morgens richtig froh aufgestanden und mich auf meinen Rechner gefreut. Dann lief das noch ganze 2 Stunden morgens gut und dann ganz plötzlich ging das wieder los. 
Ich saß hier mit Schweißausbrüchen und hätte am liebsten geheult  Ne , aber ich war echt kurz davor alles rauszureißen und mir wieder nen Laptop zu kaufen. 

Achso und ich habe schon ein paar leute in Foren gesehen die 2 Commander verbaut haben, also 2 Commander sollten kein Problem sein.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2019)

Mir ist nur bekannt das es mit dem USB Hub HUBBY7 auch oft zu probleme kommt.
Wahrscheinlich wird der Port wenn zu viel Spannung gezogen wird überlastet und schaltet ab.

Aber genau kann ich es nicht sagen.
Problem mit dem Hubby 7 - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. Juni 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir ist nur bekannt das es mit dem USB Hub HUBBY7 auch oft zu probleme kommt.
> Wahrscheinlich wird der Port wenn zu viel Spannung gezogen wird überlastet und schaltet ab.
> 
> Aber genau kann ich es nicht sagen.
> Problem mit dem Hubby 7 - Wasserkuehlung - Aqua Computer Forum



gut , aber ich nutze das Teil ja nur für 2 Commander , die ziehen doch kaum Strom bzw sind selbst über Sata versorgt. Und der NZXT hat ja selbst auch eine Versorgung über Molex. Mal abwarten, bis jetzt habe ich damit keinen fehler. Aber das heißt nichts.
ich überlege auch ob ich die neue Windows Version drauf ziehen soll , du hast die schon drauf oder ?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2019)

Ich habe sie bei mir bereits drauf, läuft so eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Patrick_87 (25. Juni 2019)

okay also das NZXT USB Teil habe ich nun seit 24h verbaut. 4 mal neu gestartet , mehrere Stunden ausgeschaltet nun wieder am laufen. Bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme oder Fehler. 
Beim letzten mal wo es ohne den Hub länger funktioniert hatte da lief es ca 8 Stunden und morgens nach dem starten noch mal ca 2 stunden, dann ging das ganze wieder los. Bis jetzt ist der Versuch mit dem Hub also der , der am längsten erfolgreich funktioniert. Mal abwarten , ich will mich nicht zu früh freuen 

Ich muss mir nur noch etwas einfallen lassen mit den ganzen Kabeln  Zwei commander , Ein Sata Kabel für SSD und Fanhub. Ein Sata Kabel für beide Commander, ein Molex für Pumpe und NZXT Hub. Die ganzen Kabel der Lüfter die zu den Commander gehen und zum Fanhub zur LED Steuerung. Naja dann der Hub selbst, dieser ist auch nicht ganz klein und ist neben das Netzteil gestopft.. Irgendwas muss ich mir da überlegen , gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz 
Es gibt so viele Gehäuse , allerdings nie eins in Midi Größe das perfekt ist.. Mal sehen ich hätte ja gern eins das eine etwas größere Kabelmanagement Seite hat, in das 3 x 360mm Radiatoren passen und trotzdem zumindest in der Höhe auf Midi Tower Niveau ist. Breiter dürfe es ruhig ein wenig sein aber Höhe will ich ungerne einen Bigtower haben.
Bin ja mit dem R6 eigentlich echt zufrieden , von der Qualität , Verarbeitung und aussehen könnte es für mich nichts besseres geben. 
Aber irgendwie hätte ich im Kabel Bereich gerne mehr Platz und ein dritter 360mm Radi wäre irgendwie toll.


----------



## Venom89 (28. Juni 2019)

Das freut mich zu lesen. 
Hoffe es funktioniert noch immer alles. 

Ich verstehe was du meinst beim Gehäuse. 
Ich bin mittlerweile bei einem Lianli PC-O11. Da ist sehr viel Platz für CM. 
Habe es nur etwas modifiziert im inneren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 3 Radiatoren wird es aber recht eng, daher habe ich mich für einen externen Mora 420 entschieden .
Aber möglich ist es. Kannst dir die verschiedenen Versionen ja mal anschauen. 
Gruß


----------



## Viking30k (28. Juni 2019)

Patrick_87 schrieb:


> okay also das NZXT USB Teil habe ich nun seit 24h verbaut. 4 mal neu gestartet , mehrere Stunden ausgeschaltet nun wieder am laufen. Bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme oder Fehler.
> Beim letzten mal wo es ohne den Hub länger funktioniert hatte da lief es ca 8 Stunden und morgens nach dem starten noch mal ca 2 stunden, dann ging das ganze wieder los. Bis jetzt ist der Versuch mit dem Hub also der , der am längsten erfolgreich funktioniert. Mal abwarten , ich will mich nicht zu früh freuen
> 
> Ich muss mir nur noch etwas einfallen lassen mit den ganzen Kabeln  Zwei commander , Ein Sata Kabel für SSD und Fanhub. Ein Sata Kabel für beide Commander, ein Molex für Pumpe und NZXT Hub. Die ganzen Kabel der Lüfter die zu den Commander gehen und zum Fanhub zur LED Steuerung. Naja dann der Hub selbst, dieser ist auch nicht ganz klein und ist neben das Netzteil gestopft.. Irgendwas muss ich mir da überlegen , gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz
> ...



Hast du den NZXT hub den ich auch gekauft habe? Mein commander hängt an dem und der 2. commander am anderen commander bisher laufen die zusammen habe auch alle mit Lüftern belegt xd. So kann man die ganz langsam drehen lassen und hat trotzdem super Temperaturen


----------



## Patrick_87 (29. Juni 2019)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Hast du den NZXT hub den ich auch gekauft habe? Mein commander hängt an dem und der 2. commander am anderen commander bisher laufen die zusammen habe auch alle mit Lüftern belegt xd. So kann man die ganz langsam drehen lassen und hat trotzdem super Temperaturen



Jap, ich nutze auch den Hub. Aber ich habe den Hub am Board und beide Commander an dem Hub angeschlossen. Läuft nun seit knapp einer Woche ohne Fehler. Endlich 
Probleme hatte ich ja nur wenn der Commander direkt am Board hing. Also ohne Hub. Dann gab es immer USB Fehler. Egal ob ein Sata Kabel oder 2 , egal ob jeden Commander einzeln an ein Sata Kabel, egal wie ich es gemacht habe, sobald die Commander direkt am Board angeschlossen wurden gabs Probleme. Wieso auch immer.


----------

